# Equipoise and sex drive



## Jhezel (Nov 5, 2013)

Has anybody experienced decreased libdo from Equipoise. Equipoise is one of my favorite compounds, but it kills my sex drive at 400mgs a week. Yes, I always use a AI at 6.25mgs aromasin ed or 12.5mgs EOD. My test 675mgs week. I have read on other forums that eq binds to androgen receptors in the brain that has to do with sex drive. Some say this is incorrect and not true...I do no when I stop using eq my sex drive does come back. Any experience from any board members would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GBMax (Nov 5, 2013)

I find the exact opposite with myself and EQ... Although I pinned 450mg eod lol

GBMax


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 5, 2013)

GBMax said:


> I find the exact opposite with myself and EQ... Although I pinned 450mg eod lol
> 
> GBMax



You pin 450mgs eod (1800mgs a week) of eq... Holy shit I bit your BP/RBC/Hemocrit are elevated significantly. Becareful


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 5, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> You pin 450mgs eod (1800mgs a week) of eq... Holy shit I bit your BP/RBC/Hemocrit are elevated significantly. Becareful



AMEN! Christ, his blood must be like mud lol

Anyway, I use EQ to start my prep last year, just test and EQ and things seemed fine, however, I was also focused on prep and honestly, sex was not the first thing on my mind.  Could the EQ maybe have filtered into this?  

I am interested in others' thoughts on this and what they have done to combat this effect... I have me some IV Gear staring me down and I wanna give it run but don't want the sides.


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gad zooks!!!!!! If I pinned 450 eod  blood would be thicker than roof muck.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 5, 2013)

So  eq u doing  solo Jhezel ? I'm good at a g a week but no mas..
Add cialis


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 6, 2013)

is that EQ or Deca u hav??


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> So  eq u doing  solo Jhezel ? I'm good at a g a week but no mas..
> Add cialis



Negative, I always run test at 500 to 675mgs a week. Eq at 400mgs my sex drive decreases significantly, and at 600mgs sex drive is non-existent, brother! In addition to test/eq, Masteron was added at 300mgs. Sex drive (libido) was moderately low. Erection quality was significantly there, but was unable to achieve climax. Once eq was terminated at week 14 I notice significant increase in libido.


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

Cialis here I come


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> is that EQ or Deca u hav??



It was eq from a very reputable source. All three cycles involved eq.


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> AMEN! Christ, his blood must be like mud lol
> 
> Anyway, I use EQ to start my prep last year, just test and EQ and things seemed fine, however, I was also focused on prep and honestly, sex was not the first thing on my mind.  Could the EQ maybe have filtered into this?
> 
> I am interested in others' thoughts on this and what they have done to combat this effect... I have me some IV Gear staring me down and I wanna give it run but don't want the sides.



I hear you brother, I am interested in others experience as well, and if so how they surpassed the sexual side effects.


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> Gad zooks!!!!!! If I pinned 450 eod  blood would be thicker than roof muck.



I hear you, man. That's just fuckin insane, brother!


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm on week 5 of 400mg eq and 600 of test c. I also front loaded both of those and took 50mg of dbol ED for the first 4 weeks. This is the 1st time using eq and I'm loving the increased appetite. It's nearly impossible for me to eat clean though. I'll wake up in the middle of the night starving for food. I'm seeing great gains in the gym and my sex drive is high like usual. And both the test c and the EQ are from IV by the way.


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> I'm on week 5 of 400mg eq and 600 of test c. I also front loaded both of those and took 50mg of dbol ED for the first 4 weeks. This is the 1st time using eq and I'm loving the increased appetite. It's nearly impossible for me to eat clean though. I'll wake up in the middle of the night starving for food. I'm seeing great gains in the gym and my sex drive is high like usual. And both the test c and the EQ are from IV by the way.



Keep me posted on your cycle. At around week 6 is when I notice a decrease in libido.


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

Amateurmale, Chrisr116, Formula, hopefully you guys will chime in. I know we have tried this particular postcard from a very reputable source. What are your inputs, guys? By all means I am not putting down a very reputable source that I have been with for a longtime now. I will always stay true to my source. I just would like your inputs, fellas.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2013)

D2 having reading troubles today..whered deca come from?;


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> D2 having reading troubles today..whered deca come from?;



Nah.... Just curios was it deca that was packaged as eQ


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> Amateurmale, Chrisr116, Formula, hopefully you guys will chime in. I know we have tried this particular postcard from a very reputable source. What are your inputs, guys? By all means I am not putting down a very reputable source that I have been with for a longtime now. I will always stay true to my source. I just would like your inputs, fellas.



I ran the same gear at I think 800 week along with other gear I don't remember any libido problems but then I always use a little Viagra or cialis when having sex not so much cause I need it but because sex is so much better when using it  I have only used pharma v and c but I did get some c from our source to try out cause it's so much cheaper than pharma I'll let ya know how it is hopefully soon  
Sounds to me next cycle don't use EQ , try some npp instead i ran it for the first time last run and liked it

With all due respect I don't think AM will be much help I don't think its possible for him to have these issues just look at his avatar 

Also if you can talk the wife/girlfriend into it try watching some porn while having sex , some chicks like it and I don't think you will find a guy that never got off while watching porn


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 6, 2013)

Your funny formula.  I was noticing that AM is sure a lot more sexy than he was just last year.  Probably needs an anti estrogen I would say, lol.

Anyways, I have used eq in several cycles, and from different sources..all are major suppliers and very reputable.  I actually noticed a decrease in sex drive mid cycle last time I ran it.  I thought it was from the Letrozole, but maybe it was the eq.  On regular trt of 250mg a week of sustanon, my wife starts whimpering when I come home, and complains of me having too high a sex drive.

Now I'm curious myself....what I'm gonna do is change from Letro to another anti-e this next cycle and run some equipoise with the cycle and see what happens.  I have 30ml of 300mg/ml eq in the safe, so it should be enough to run 600 a week for the duration of the 12 week cycle.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 6, 2013)

Never had a libido problem with Eq. One of my favorite light combos 
is EQ , test , proviron. Those high counts are the lynchpin with eq .
My rbc was at 20 and it took 3 months to fall back into just over high normal to get a needed surgury. Very dangerous. not a toxicity issue a cardiovascular
issue. Besides not having libido issues on that combo the thing got some major swing. To the guy pinning the 450mgs eq eod . Be careful . At least get regular phlebs ok?


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> I ran the same gear at I think 800 week along with other gear I don't remember any libido problems but then I always use a little Viagra or cialis when having sex not so much cause I need it but because sex is so much better when using it  I have only used pharma v and c but I did get some c from our source to try out cause it's so much cheaper than pharma I'll let ya know how it is hopefully soon
> Sounds to me next cycle don't use EQ , try some npp instead i ran it for the first time last run and liked it
> 
> With all due respect I don't think AM will be much help I don't think its possible for him to have these issues just look at his avatar
> ...


Next cycle is definitely NPP/test/masteron. Let me know how that eq goes on your next cycle. You taking Prami or caber with NPP.

I might have to ask her on the porn material.:headbang:


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

@ Formula, good one on Amateurmale.


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Your funny formula.  I was noticing that AM is sure a lot more sexy than he was just last year.  Probably needs an anti estrogen I would say, lol.
> 
> Anyways, I have used eq in several cycles, and from different sources..all are major suppliers and very reputable.  I actually noticed a decrease in sex drive mid cycle last time I ran it.  I thought it was from the Letrozole, but maybe it was the eq.  On regular trt of 250mg a week of sustanon, my wife starts whimpering when I come home, and complains of me having too high a sex drive.
> 
> Now I'm curious myself....what I'm gonna do is change from Letro to another anti-e this next cycle and run some equipoise with the cycle and see what happens.  I have 30ml of 300mg/ml eq in the safe, so it should be enough to run 600 a week for the duration of the 12 week cycle.



Lol, definitely more sexy from last your! 
Yes indeed let me know how it goes on your next run with eq, Chris. Some people from other forums still believe that eq binds to the androgen receptors in the brain that have to do with sex drive that causes decrease libido. I personally have not found any exclusive relevant evidence yet.


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> Next cycle is definitely NPP/test/masteron. Let me know how that eq goes on your next cycle. You taking Prami or caber with NPP.
> 
> I might have to ask her on the porn material.:headbang:



Neither I pin everything ED and had no issues

I don't plan on running any EQ anytime soon

Just make her get on top facing the tv and have one in ready to go hit the play button , ya gotta make her watch it first

She will either get mad or maybe she will get her freak on  
Either way you win if she leaves just finish watching the porn to get off


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2013)

Me too Chris i got 50ml of 300mg of extreme quality thats ready for me newyears resoulution ..


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 6, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Neither I pin everything ED and had no issues
> 
> I don't plan on running any EQ anytime soon
> 
> ...



Lol, well do gonna have to try this.
By the way what was the duration of NPP and mgs per week. Do you prefer eq or NPP.


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> Lol, well do gonna have to try this.
> By the way what was the duration of NPP and mgs per week. Do you prefer eq or NPP.



Npp over EQ
6 weeks 100 mgs ED but it was kinda in the middle to end of cycle 
I'll run it longer next next time


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey good to see you formula. Thinking about replacing deca with npp for my favorite simple ass size cycle. That being good old nandrolone methandrostenelone and test. How do you feel the durabolin differs in effect to deca ?   Glad to see you here . Good posts good contributor.. Thx
T


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 6, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey good to see you formula. Thinking about replacing deca with npp for my favorite simple ass size cycle. That being good old nandrolone methandrostenelone and test. How do you feel the durabolin differs in effect to deca ?   Glad to see you here . Good posts good contributor.. Thx
> T



I can't give you a honest opinion on that I haven't ran deca for over probably 6 or 7 years and back then I had no idea what I was doing 
I am just going off what I have researched and decide to try it and liked it no sides and out of system quick when done


----------



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm told that's very common. Just like deca sides.


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 7, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Your funny formula.  I was noticing that AM is sure a lot more sexy than he was just last year.  Probably needs an anti estrogen I would say, lol.





Jhezel said:


> @ Formula, good one on Amateurmale.



No no no
I was trying to say AM won't have these issues because of his wife


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 7, 2013)

JUSTBASSIN said:


> I'm told that's very common. Just like deca sides.



I hear and researched on other forums its definitely common.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 7, 2013)

I think that is true for some- maybe. What would the cause be in realtion to boldenone? Not an estro /prolactin side. So what ? estrodiol or progesterone?
Nope . makes no sense. Then again I never heard of guys needing an emotional rescue with eq back in the day. not sure if the gear is compromised.
If anything I've found Eq to be an enhancer . Deca side s and Eq sides are not alike at all . If they are your gear is not what it is suppose to be. .
T


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 7, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> I think that is true for some- maybe. What would the cause be in realtion to boldenone? Not an estro /prolactin side. So what ? estrodiol or progesterone?
> Nope . makes no sense. Then again I never heard of guys needing an emotional rescue with eq back in the day. not sure if the gear is compromised.
> If anything I've found Eq to be an enhancer . Deca side s and Eq sides are not alike at all . If they are your gear is not what it is suppose to be. .
> T



Well said, on my next go around I am going to try some pharm v grade eq. Now as for estrodiol or progesterone...your right it just doesn't make sense. I am clueless but willing to continue to dig for answers.


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 8, 2013)

I've always been a fan of EQ...and noticed when run in higher doses I get horrid anxiety, now that could come into play in some peoples bedroom performance


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 8, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> I've always been a fan of EQ...and noticed when run in higher doses I get horrid anxiety, now that could come into play in some peoples bedroom performance



I have never experience/endured anxiety with eq. But my dose is 400mgs and no more than 600mgs a week. Eq just kills my sex drive.


----------



## OGH11 (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought I would put my 2 cents in here glad I read this , I had been on juts TRT Pharm garde cyp only and just started the CYP/EQP and Dbol and libido has dropped good bit hard getting a wood, I thought it may be the gear totally but coming from trusted I dont think so I am on a 16week cycle so any thoughts fellas I would rather replace the eqp with something else I think would Primo or Sust be ok to just add in ??? thanks OGH11


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 9, 2013)

OGH11 said:


> I thought I would put my 2 cents in here glad I read this , I had been on juts TRT Pharm garde cyp only and just started the CYP/EQP and Dbol and libido has dropped good bit hard getting a wood, I thought it may be the gear totally but coming from trusted I dont think so I am on a 16week cycle so any thoughts fellas I would rather replace the eqp with something else I think would Primo or Sust be ok to just add in ??? thanks OGH11



How you doing brother? My recommendation would be to replace the eq with primo. Your libido will return quickly.


----------



## OGH11 (Nov 9, 2013)

Replace the EQP with Primo , recomend dose ? 400mgs week ?
I greatly appreciate these boards its nice to have guys that have been around a long time . Back in my days Sust/primo/dbal was GTG cycle. Used that for years and years, may explain why my thyroid is shot now after 15yrs of abuse lol .. thx guys 

OGH11


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 10, 2013)

OGH11 said:


> Replace the EQP with Primo , recomend dose ? 400mgs week ?
> I greatly appreciate these boards its nice to have guys that have been around a long time . Back in my days Sust/primo/dbal was GTG cycle. Used that for years and years, may explain why my thyroid is shot now after 15yrs of abuse lol .. thx guys
> 
> OGH11



I would start at 400mgs a week, thats a sweet spot for me. But you can bump it up to 600mgs a week. I prefer less is the best mentality while using gear. Enjoy the ride brother!


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 10, 2013)

OGH11 said:


> Replace the EQP with Primo , recomend dose ? 400mgs week ?
> 
> OGH11



No primo  needs to be run for 100 mgs Ed otherwise it's a waste


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 10, 2013)

True dat formula..  how u been in dat area u live brah.?


----------



## Jhezel (Dec 3, 2013)

With further research on my rat I have solved the Equipoise and loss of sex drive. Equipoise was dosed 75mgs eod Mon, wed, Fri, Sun, Tues, thurs, Sat ect...test 450mgs week the outcome was way more superior than twice a week injection. Libido is raging...at 3.5 weeks in eq has kicked in already. My rat has experienced tremendous gains in endurance/vascularity/strength/muscles seem fuller. Yes, this is the same batch of eq from previous cycle. My rat has never experienced eq kicking in so fast. Project eq was a success. I hope this dose protocol will help other members.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 3, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> With further research on my rat I have solved the Equipoise and loss of sex drive. Equipoise was dosed 75mgs eod Mon, wed, Fri, Sun, Tues, thurs, Sat ect...test 450mgs week the outcome was way more superior than twice a week injection. Libido is raging...at 3.5 weeks in eq has kicked in already. My rat has experienced tremendous gains in endurance/vascularity/strength/muscles seem fuller. Yes, this is the same batch of eq from previous cycle. My rat has never experienced eq kicking in so fast. Project eq was a success. I hope this dose protocol will help other members.



I'll try this next go 'round. Thanks


----------



## blue (Dec 3, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> Has anybody experienced decreased libdo from Equipoise. Equipoise is one of my favorite compounds, but it kills my sex drive at 400mgs a week. Yes, I always use a AI at 6.25mgs aromasin ed or 12.5mgs EOD. My test 675mgs week. I have read on other forums that eq binds to androgen receptors in the brain that has to do with sex drive. Some say this is incorrect and not true...I do no when I stop using eq my sex drive does come back. Any experience from any board members would be greatly appreciated.



of courese that it goes down, you need to take test with it


----------



## GBMax (Dec 3, 2013)

I was using around a gram of Test Cyp. every week w/ EQ @ 450mg 2x week so my doses were much higher and if anything I noticed the opposite of your symptoms...

GBMax


----------



## Jhezel (Dec 3, 2013)

blue said:


> of courese that it goes down, you need to take test with it



Test is always used brother. This is not my rats first rodeo, brah!


----------



## Jhezel (Dec 3, 2013)

GBMax said:


> I was using around a gram of Test Cyp. every week w/ EQ @ 450mg 2x week so my doses were much higher and if anything I noticed the opposite of your symptoms...
> 
> GBMax



My rat was using ST 450. Dose protocol was 450mgs a wk total, but dose was divided Mon, wed , Fri. Aromasin was used on my rat at 6.25 eod. I know you use higher dosages and that's fine. My rat uses the less is always better approach mentality when it comes to health.


----------



## Jhezel (Dec 3, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I'll try this next go 'round. Thanks



No problem, let me know how it goes on your next go around, Atom


----------



## blue (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never had problems while on EQ maybe your test is fake or underdoesd

you should not have any problems


----------



## Jhezel (Dec 4, 2013)

blue said:


> I have never had problems while on EQ maybe your test is fake or underdoesd
> 
> you should not have any problems



Test is not fake or under dosed. Test is from a very reputable source. Look man have you read the entire thread. :banghead:


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 4, 2013)

blue said:


> I have never had problems while on EQ maybe your test is fake or underdoesd
> 
> you should not have any problems



:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 4, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> My rat was using ST 450. Dose protocol was 450mgs a wk total, but dose was divided Mon, wed , Fri. Aromasin was used on my rat at 6.25 eod. I know you use higher dosages and that's fine. My rat uses the less is always better approach mentality when it comes to health.



Smart Rat...did he have any problem running in his wheel after those injections.  My rat limps around when he first starts on ST450.


----------



## Jhezel (Dec 4, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Smart Rat...did he have any problem running in his wheel after those injections.  My rat limps around when he first starts on ST450.



Lol, yes week one my rat definitely had trouble running in his wheel But after the first week my rat adjusted very well with very little pain post injection. St 450 will be used again in future experimentations with my rat from here on out.:headbang:


----------

